# فوازير محلوله ميه ميه



## kokielpop (18 يونيو 2008)

*1-ماهو الشى الذى فى الارض أخضر وفى السوق أسود وفى البيت أحمر؟ الشاى 
2-ما هو الشيء الذي يمشي على اربع ارجل وبعدها على رجلتين وبعدها على ثلاث ارجل؟ الانسان 
3-شئ مكفنينه والنار ماسكه فيه واتنين مسكينه وثلاثه بيبصوا عليه ؟ السيجارة 
4-حيوان اسمه اسم انسان جسمه جسم حيوان وابوه بيشتغل فى مصنع الالبان؟ السيد قشطة
5-كلى ثقوب ومع زلك احفظ الماء؟ الاسفنجه 
6-إيه الشئ اللي بيدق من غير قلب؟ الساعة 
7-ما هو الشيء الذي نراه في القرن مرة واحدة وفي الدقيقة مرتان ولا نراه في السنة؟ حرف القاف 
8-ايه الشى الى بيشوف كل حاجة وملهوش عيون؟ المرايا 
9-ما هو الشيء الذي لا تحب انت تلبسه واذا لبسته لا تراه؟ الكفن 
10-حاجه خضرا من بره وحمرا من جوه وفيه حاجه سودا واول حرف حرف النون؟ نصف بطيخة ​*


----------

